# OCD-ni: BMW 1 Series. Full correction Detail: This is how Red should look!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*BMW 1 Series. Japan Red.*

Hello all and thanks for taking time to read another write up carried out at OCD-ni. Again a big thanks to Mark from Gloss Workz for his help and who now it a working along with me on all details! The car had recently been purchased by our customer who wanted us to get it looking as good as possible.

The car was booked in for:
Full Exterior correction Detail. 
Dent repair to the roof and D/S wing.
Wheels sealed. 
Interior detail.

On Arrival the car was cleaned and the dents removed. Products Used.
Prewash: Orchard Autocare Citrus Preclean.
Snowfoam: Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy. 
Tar Removal: Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse. 
Decontamination: Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse.
Glass Cleaned with Orchard Autocare Glass Cleanse.
Protection:
Sealant: Zaino Z2 Pro with ZFX (3 coats wiped down with Z6 between coats)
Finally the complete car was finished with ORCHARD AUTOCARE PERFECTION SEALANT on all surfaces including paint Glass and wheels. This is a super high gloss spray sealant that is designed to bring out the best finish possible and on dark colours gives an amazing gloss and depth of finish.

The wheels have bare polished lips being Genuine BBS LM's so the wheels were washed using hot water and a mild soap. The spokes were treated with Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse applied via a brush. 
On Arrival:


















On removing the number plates, eventually!!! There were more than a few fixers to take care of lol! Now I see why the owner gave up trying to remove them himself lol!


















Now this is when you know there is a lot of tar on a car. Orchard Autocare's Tar Cleanse doing it's thing.










Dents needing removed.


















Once the car was fully cleaned and dried, it was time to see what we had to work with. After years of hand washes, the paint was quite badly swirled. And there was some signs of previous machine polishing but paint depts. Were still very healthy so we were confident that we could get a decent level of correction.




































































































At some point the front wings had been painted and as well as having the deep RDS and swirling, the orange peel was heavier here compared to the rest of the car. So this was sanded to match the level of peel on the rest of the car. To give it a better and more factory look. We had levelled the paint on the rest of the car so it was first brought down to match the door then the door was corrected and the wind was revisited to match the door giving a uniform appearance and an even reflection across panels. 







































































































































Once the car was corrected, it was fully washed to remove all dust, it was then given an IPA wipe down to ensure nothing was hidden and to prepare the surface for LSP and here are the afters:





















































































































































































Here are some arty ones as well..



























Again thanks for taking time to read the thread and as always any Questions or C&C are very welcome. 
Rollo


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work rollo,

is it just me or is it damn near impossible to photo reflections in flat red? :lol: 

its one of those colours that never looks as good in the photos without some post processing to sort out saturation et al


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers. tbh I have only played with the last 3 pics. I know what u mean as it is a mare to sort. A good camera helps and TBH there were nearly 500 pictures taken to get these ones that they are origional.I take all my pictures in full manual mode which helps but I do find I take 5 pictures to get one useable shot lol!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Rollo


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

this red is so hot i can burn my fingers on it 
nice job here!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

North east Car Care said:


> Looks stunning Rollo





DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate :thumb:





Wout_RS said:


> this red is so hot i can burn my fingers on it
> nice job here!


Many thanks guys..:thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Probably the tastiest looking BMW 1 around. Great results. :argie:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

lookin good rollo


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work lads and nice write up :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work boys, i always think red is a stunning colour when polished so it's really good to see one like that!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking work Rollo


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Great work Rollo!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice, a proper transformation:thumb:


----------



## Rsshaun (Jul 28, 2012)

What a difference


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Black Magic Detail said:


> lookin good rollo





AaronGTi said:


> Great work lads and nice write up :thumb:





JBirchy said:


> Great work boys, i always think red is a stunning colour when polished so it's really good to see one like that!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!





paulmc08 said:


> Cracking work Rollo





N8KOW said:


> Great work Rollo!





slrestoration said:


> Very nice, a proper transformation:thumb:





Rsshaun said:


> What a difference





Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking work my man.





Ian2k said:


> Nice work


Many thanks. Glad you liked it, was really chuffed with how she turned out.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

11/10... beltin...:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish..


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Great job! Nice car aswell just needs a different exhaust tip.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice work.





neilb62 said:


> 11/10... beltin...:argie::argie::argie:





tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish..





Joel. said:


> Great job! Nice car aswell just needs a different exhaust tip.


Many thanks for the comments. Glad you liked the write up! another one coming very soon!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Jeez, was there any need for all those fixers another awesome detail, see your using the megs microfibre system?, top results, what was the LSP?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks... I know the owner gave up trying to take the plate off many thanks. The LSP was Zaino Z2 then finished off with Orchard Autocare Perfection Multi Sealant


----------

